# How a Thermal Pad Works?



## Gui7arFreak (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, I've googled it, looked around on wikipedia, but I couldn't find 'reliable' information on how they are applied and function versus something like arctic silver. And also any way to properly remove a thermal pad for applying something like AS5.

This leads me to another question, where I've looked at the documentation for AS5 and I'm still having trouble visualizing just how that little bead works. I suppose once I get my hands on my stuff (i.e. have the processor and motherboard in my hands) I'll have a better idea of what is going on. Its not a HUGE deal, I just now realized how unresourceful I am getting!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sure you've read the Arctic Silver instructions, but I'll stick in another link anyway. http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm 

Use isopropyl alcohol, the highest purity that you can get, to clean off the old pad or paste. At least 90% for a minimum, any less and there are too many impurities which remain on the surfaces after cleaning. The ArctiClean solutions work very nicely as well. A few drops at a time, let it soften, wipe away as much as you can with some paper towel, then do it again till it is totally clean. Some use a clean coffee filter, you don't want any fibers at all left on the surfaces. Also don't touch the base of the heatsink, or the top of the cpu, with your bare fingers. Oils from your skin can affect thermal paste performance. 

The procedure as outlined by ArcticSilver work fine, but I do it a bit different. I just put a drop the size of a couple BB's on top of the cpu and then turn a sandwich bag inside out on my hand to expose the untouched surface. Then I use my finger in the bag to spread as thin a layer as possible, while still covering the top of the cpu. You could also use a piece of stiff creditcardlike plastic to spread the paste, I just find it easier to get a fairly even spread with my finger. 

Monitor your temperatures after pasting, you need to know how efficient of a job you've done. Once you've done it a few times, you'll quickly get an idea of how good of a job you did on it. Remember there is a 200 hour cure period for AS5, the cpu needs to be shut down and cool to room temperature at least three times in that period. So, your temps will drop a few degrees between when the job is fresh and the curing period is done.


----------



## BadCommando (Dec 30, 2008)

generally the stock heatsink will have a pad of thermal compound applied to it already and unless you plan on overclocking it should be adequate. if you do want to remove it, alcohol and a qtip can be used just be sure not to damage the surface or pins of the processor.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the thermal pad comes already attached to the stock heatsink / cooler ........... they are not a good performer .............

as for removing ......... use a clean lint free cotton cloth and some 99% pure alchocol found at drug stores ..... dont use the more commonly found stuff as its a large percentage of water !

I personally prefer goof-off sold in tubes at paint stores ......... most any solvent that complete dries quickly will work 


as for what the job of it does .......... the artic silver fills the "microscopic" pits in the lid of the cpu cover ,,,,,,,,,,, you only need a tiny bit to bridge these pits ....... too much of it acts like an insulator and doesnt transfer the heat to the cooler surface


----------



## Gui7arFreak (Apr 25, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> I'm sure you've read the Arctic Silver instructions, but I'll stick in another link anyway. http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> 
> Use isopropyl alcohol, the highest purity that you can get, to clean off the old pad or paste. At least 90% for a minimum, any less and there are too many impurities which remain on the surfaces after cleaning. The ArctiClean solutions work very nicely as well. A few drops at a time, let it soften, wipe away as much as you can with some paper towel, then do it again till it is totally clean. Some use a clean coffee filter, you don't want any fibers at all left on the surfaces. Also don't touch the base of the heatsink, or the top of the cpu, with your bare fingers. Oils from your skin can affect thermal paste performance.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, some of the other documentations suggested that you put a couple of rice grain sized dots and spin the heat sink around to cover the chip. I do have some latex gloves on hand that would prevent any oils from getting around, and I could use it to spread an equal layer on the chip. I don't plan to overclock right out of the blue (maybe give it a few weeks) but this way I will be one step ahead when I do. Plus there isn't a substitute for quality in my opinion, $6 for a cooler PC (even just a few degrees) is worth it in my book. Cool PC = happy PC.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Paste works much better than the stock pad for sure. I use either the AS5 or Arctic Cooling MX-2, they both do about the same. The line method does work, the heat spreads out the paste, I just feel better about spreading it myself, that way I'm sure that it spread.


----------

